# Latest buys!



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Recent Ruger Koenig 1911 Competition from Ruger Custom Shop and the new Security 9 Compact.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice looking Ruger's! Love the new 1911 Koenig. The Security 9 Compact looks like I expected and for the cost looks promising. Let us know how the Koenig does when you test it out. Enjoy and be safe. Thanks for the photos.


----------

